# how to test a lan card



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

I purchased a PCI lan card, and after installing and giving an IP address , when I ping it says
'destination host unreachable'. 

Is it possible to ping the lan card without connecting the pc to a lan?

please tell me how test it, is there any diagnostin programs to test a lan card?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

For starters, are you getting valid IP address information?
What are you trying to ping?
Generally, the first thing to try is pinging another device on your local network. One easy thing would be to ping the router's IP address (if you have one). Or another computer.

Once that is working you can then try pinging computers on the Internet.


----------



## g.ramesh (May 8, 2003)

Dear Bob sir

you wrote "are you getting valid IP address information?", sorry I could not get u?

The card is installed in my home computer and it is not connected to any LAN. I am trying to connect to net using a broadband connection, (the ADSL modem given by the ISP), but it is not gettting connected to net. 

IP of lan card is 192.168.1.9and the ADSL modem is 192.168.1.1, by using the following commands I tried to ping both but to no avail

ping 192.168.1.9 and ping 19.168.1.1. The message displayed is destination host is unreachable? what could be the problem.

Is there a way to test the LAN card without connecting it to any network.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It looks like you are getting IP information. But since you can't ping the router, it could be the network card or corrupted TCP/IP. That is what the ping test was for.

One easy test would be to simply replace the network card with a known working one. If this works, then the original network card didn't. If both don't work, then it is a more likely a problem with on computer or cabling.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Test the network card: ping 127.0.0.1. If this test works, it isn't your TCP/IP stack or the inner workings of the network card. (You don't need the card plugged in to run this test.)

At a command prompt, type "ipconfig /all" (without the quotes). DHCP and Autoconfiguration Enabled should both be "Yes." If your network card isn't plugged in (or if your cable is bad), you IP address will start with 169.254.... Otherwise, you will have a valid address. (If you do, your network card is working fine.)

By the way, if you are giving your PC an IP address and you were not specifically told to do so by your ISP, you will not get on the Internet (and they can charge you for interfering with their service). If you have cable, everything should be set to automatic. If you have DSL, follow your ISPs instructions.

Courtney


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you don't need the card plugged in, how is this testing the inner workings of it?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> If you don't need the card plugged in, how is this testing the inner workings of it?


technically, it's just a loopback address, not a 'real' ip, so the nic isn't necessary to test the functionality of the tcp stack. Basically just checking the settings that are configured FOR the card to use; if those are good, and you still can't get out, then ping the gateway, then start looking at ipconfig /all report and seeing what you are missing.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

g.ramesh said:


> I purchased a PCI lan card, and after installing and giving an IP address , when I ping it says
> 'destination host unreachable'.
> 
> Is it possible to ping the lan card without connecting the pc to a lan?
> ...


the best test is if it works.

was it id'd as new hardware correctly? any exclamation point in device manager under network adapter or other devices?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

valis said:


> technically, it's just a loopback address, not a 'real' ip, so the nic isn't necessary to test the functionality of the tcp stack. Basically just checking the settings that are configured FOR the card to use; if those are good, and you still can't get out, then ping the gateway, then start looking at ipconfig /all report and seeing what you are missing.


But you need to read the entire line to have an understanding of the question. Leaving something out like that misses important information.

"Test the network card: ping 127.0.0.1. If this test works, it isn't your TCP/IP stack or the inner workings of the network card. (You don't need the card plugged in to run this test.)"

That's why I asked, if you don't need the card plugged in, how will this test the network card.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> But you need to read the entire line to have an understanding of the question. Leaving something out like that misses important information.
> 
> "Test the network card: ping 127.0.0.1. If this test works, it isn't your TCP/IP stack or the inner workings of the network card. (You don't need the card plugged in to run this test.)"
> 
> That's why I asked, if you don't need the card plugged in, how will this test the network card.


gotcha. See what you mean, now.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

g.ramesh.

A quick test you might try is booting to safe mode with networking support. Then see if you can ping your router's IP address.


----------

